# Naughty tortie



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Someone the other day mentioned naughty torties, I laughed. I am really struggling with April who is constantly under my feet, she has just knocked over a heavy table lamp as she is always on the side table "messing" with things. I have had to move just about everything. I have tried time outs, it doesn't work as she scratches at the door - so right now I am upstairs in the bedroom in my own house with the door closed. 

I have no idea what happened to that quiet 9 month old kitten I went to see, who sat on my knee for half an hour. I can't even pick her up now, she just squirms and climbs over my shoulder. I don't know what I have done to her .


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

She cannot, absolutely no way on earth, be worse than Mia!

Honestly, she is the sweetest, most adorable wee girl _most_ of the time but turns into this horrid, nasty, bad tempered girl now & then.

She sits in the middle of the hall (so you _have_ to walk past her to get anywhere) and swipes your calves with her claws, adding insult by hissing at you while doing it. She'll sit on my knee / lie on the bed and be petted .... then turn around and bite or scratch (hard!) for absolutely no reason.

Love her to pieces ..... but ..... sometimes .....

*ETA* she still climbs the curtains (she's 5 in June) and shreds the carpets .... would love to get new ones of each (esp the curtains which actually now have so many claw marks you can see through them in places!) but can't see the point in spending money when she's still doing it


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Cookieandme said:


> Someone the other day mentioned naughty torties, I laughed. I am really struggling with April who is constantly under my feet, she has just knocked over a heavy table lamp as she is always on the side table "messing" with things. I have had to move just about everything. I have tried time outs, it doesn't work as she scratches at the door - so right now I am upstairs in the bedroom in my own house with the door closed.
> 
> I have no idea what happened to that quiet 9 month old kitten I went to see, who sat on my knee for half an hour. I can't even pick her up now, she just squirms and climbs over my shoulder. I don't know what I have done to her .


Take a deep breath and go back downstairs, get a cat toy out and let her burn off some energy.

I know exactly how you feel. But believe me, cats can feel your tension so April will react negatively to that.

Right now, I'm so not friends with my havana boy. He bit me so hard about 2 hours ago, my finger is sporting a bandage, I've taken pain relief and am totally p%ssed off in general with ALL felines. But I'm talking to him in a nice friendly tone  My tone is nice, but believe me, the words are not :lol:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Aww I am sorry she is giving you a hard time.
I will admit that Millie has caused me to shout (waste of time, she is stone deaf) and to burst into tears on more than one occasion. Her naughtiness is _incessant_ and sometimes I just can't take any more.
Then again, she makes me laugh more than any cat I have ever owned, and when she has worn herself out smashing my china and bullying the other cats...she crashes out and looks so utterly beautiful that I forgive her everything.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Bless'em! 

April might just be going through the 'kitty rebel' phase - the adolescent phase they go through when they get really rebellious and stop being cuddly.

Pixie went through quiet alot of that - couldn't hold her for more than 2 seconds and she was soooooooo naughty and over-confident when we used to let her in the garden  What a naughty little madam!! 

But now, having the enclosure and Gracie to play with in there, she has mellowed very nicely into a very different, much sweeter young lady!  :001_wub:

She is much more affectionate and obedient and willing to listen and be aware of dangers around her. Only since she turned 1 though.... April might be the same...


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> Her naughtiness is _incessant_ and sometimes I just can't take any more.


Yep that is how I am feeling. She just never stops, I have to keep her entertained for hours. Also the spats between her and Cookie are getting more frequent and a bit more than a scuffle, we had fur flying this morning and it's April who seems to instigate the action.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

They do go through a teenage stage where they hate anybody and everybody. Normally they come out the other side though.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I came home to a shredded egg box all over the kitchen, now I know why the alarm gets triggered


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Button (tortie) can be a moody madam most of the time... She is so PRETTY (Her nickname is Princess Button) and cuddly, cute and attentive but then turns into this hissing spitting BEAST (Her nickname is: Hissing Sid) at other times. My OH blames it on me rescuing Romeo but she has always been like it.. wether he chooses to remember it or not! She will look you straight in the eyes and then go off and do something she knows is wrong right in front of you! Admittedly there's been a couple of times where her behavior when she's in one of those moods I've ran upstairs and locked myself in the bedroom!

Romeo can be 'naughty' but I honestly don't think most of the time he knows what he's doing is wrong lol (I think he's a bit slow). However when we first got him he had this habit of running across the room towards you sinking all four feets worth of claws into you and climbing up you... It wasn't as bad if you knew he was coming but.... If he did it while your back was turned... The pain... honestly there was a few times when I could of easily screamed at the top of my lungs and chased him through the house (I didn't!!).
Romeo must be coming up to a 1yr old now and he seems to be calming down (he's still crazy just not as much).. He also picks fight (or picks on) Button but that is becoming a lot less.. If it helps we used to put him in a time out after saying "leave her alone ROMEO". Now he responds to the voice command 9/10 times.

He used to scratch at the door on time outs too but we would persevere until he stopped.. no matter how annoying it was.

*big hugs*


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cookieandme said:


> Someone the other day mentioned naughty torties, I laughed. I am really struggling with April who is constantly under my feet, she has just knocked over a heavy table lamp as she is always on the side table "messing" with things. I have had to move just about everything. I have tried time outs, it doesn't work as she scratches at the door - so right now I am upstairs in the bedroom in my own house with the door closed.
> 
> I have no idea what happened to that quiet 9 month old kitten I went to see, who sat on my knee for half an hour. I can't even pick her up now, she just squirms and climbs over my shoulder. I don't know what I have done to her .


Oh dear, sounds like our house. Having a house full of maine coons, well known for their 'playful' behaviour I can understand what you are going through. I have girls of 2 or 3 who still think climbing the curtains is a fun game grrr. I have got 2 tortie kittens at the moment who are absolutely nuts, they are always chasing around and are at the squabbling stage. One is staying and one is going but not till august when she will be 8 months old. When her new parents came to see her she too sat on their laps looking all cute and innocent. I have warned them, even sent them videos but I don't think they believe me!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Sounds like our house, too. Leila is forever under my feet, swerving in front of me. She climbs the shower curtain, scales the 2 metre radiator in the bathroom, leaps up the walls. Simba is constantly jumping on my shoulder or using me as a springboard to launch himself (not always successfully) up onto something higher. I'm covered in scratches. This and the persistent meowing and scrabbling at the door to go and play on the landing and stairs. Yesterday they nearly ran me ragged, the pair of them!!! I think it's because the weather's finally nice and they've got spring fever


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am amazed, and sympathetic with those of you who have such naughty cats You poor things, I don't know how you cope -- I should hate to have my home destroyed by my cats! 

I recall many years ago when I adopted 4 rescued kittens together they were a bit of a handful and quite destructive in the home. But all that changed once I moved to a rural area when they were a year old and they could go outside. From then on they behaved fine in the house. 

Since those early days I have only adopted adult rescue cats, and they have all been outdoor cats, with access to my garden and large woodland area, as well as my neighbour's. They are only shut in overnight. 

I have always been suitably impressed with how respectful all the cats have been of the furniture, curtains, ornaments, plants etc in my house. It has been interesting to see whenever a newcomer has been introduced he/she has sometimes shown initial signs of disrespect, e.g. scratching carpets, but their behaviour has soon changed as he/she observes how the resident cats behave, and has then copied them. So luckily I have had very little training to do of newcomers, once I'd trained the first cats! 

I am wondering if it is the case the cats mentioned who are so destructive are all indoor cats? And the reason why mine are pretty well behaved may be largely because they can tear around outdoors, scratch trees, climb fences, and generally use up all their energy!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Cookieandme said:


> I came home to a shredded egg box all over the kitchen, now I know why the alarm gets triggered





chillminx said:


> I am amazed, and sympathetic with those of you who have such naughty cats You poor things, I don't know how you cope -- I should hate to have my home destroyed by my cats!
> 
> I recall many years ago when I adopted 4 rescued kittens together they were a bit of a handful and quite destructive in the home. But all that changed once I moved to a rural area when they were a year old and they could go outside. From then on they behaved fine in the house.
> 
> ...


You could be onto something there; but I'd much rather come home to a shredded egg box than a dead cat


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

auspiciousmind said:


> *Button (tortie) can be a moody madam most of the time... She is so PRETTY (Her nickname is Princess Button) and cuddly, cute and attentive but then turns into this hissing spitting BEAST (Her nickname is: Hissing Sid) at other times. *My OH blames it on me rescuing Romeo but she has always been like it.. wether he chooses to remember it or not! *She will look you straight in the eyes and then go off and do something she knows is wrong right in front of you! * Admittedly there's been a couple of times where her behavior when she's in one of those moods I've ran upstairs and locked myself in the bedroom!
> 
> Romeo can be 'naughty' but I honestly don't think most of the time he knows what he's doing is wrong lol (I think he's a bit slow). However when we first got him he had this habit of running across the room towards you sinking all four feets worth of claws into you and climbing up you... It wasn't as bad if you knew he was coming but.... If he did it while your back was turned... The pain... honestly there was a few times when I could of easily screamed at the top of my lungs and chased him through the house (I didn't!!).
> Romeo must be coming up to a 1yr old now and he seems to be calming down (he's still crazy just not as much).. He also picks fight (or picks on) Button but that is becoming a lot less.. If it helps we used to put him in a time out after saying "leave her alone ROMEO". Now he responds to the voice command 9/10 times.
> ...


Sounds so much like Pixie! 

Despite not being a tortie, she is the pretty girl who looks like butter wouldn't melt - then she can do that 'right into the eyes' stare before being naughty!!!Not so much now though, but when she was younger  xx


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I think they can smell spring in the air too, as Maudey (who is a Tortie Tabby) has been wailing at her mousey at the top of her lungs regularly through the night for the past few nights, but she can be a pain in the ar$e that she has to climb and knock things off which is why she's only allowed in the sitting room during the day/evening when we are about as it's the only room with ornaments and pictures/photo's that I dearly love and can't replace, but this morning I caught her making off with my engagement ring which I left on top of my chest of drawers last night but her madness is mainly because she can smell spring and she has gone crazy at the prospect of spring for the last few years and poor Monty is getting a more than regular beating up from her but he just rolls around on the floor being useless when in reality he is twice her size and could knock her for 6 if he actually tried.

I think cats are a bit like children in that they go through phases and I'm sure this is just a phase and she will calm right back down again.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

dougal22 said:


> You could be onto something there; but I'd much rather come home to a shredded egg box than a dead cat


Which is exactly why the largest, most varied outside enclosure or escape-proof garden is such a good idea.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

OrientalSlave said:


> Which is exactly why the largest, most varied outside enclosure or escape-proof garden is such a good idea.


Absolutely. That's what my cats have.

It doesn't stop them being naughty though. In my world, respect and cats don't really go together. Their respect for me and my possessions, not the other way round


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> You could be onto something there; but I'd much rather come home to a shredded egg box than a dead cat


Personally I'd rather not come home to either 
A third way is mentioned by Oriental Slave, and could surely be a viable 
alternative for most people?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> > In my world, respect and cats don't really go together.
> 
> 
> Well then, *respect* to you for tolerating it with such a good grace


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

chillminx said:


> Personally I'd rather not come home to either
> A third way is mentioned by Oriental Slave, and could surely be a viable
> alternative for most people?


It's far easier for some people than others. My garden was basically walled, and the rest was enclosed with the back of the house, wood buildings and the odd bit of high fence so all I needed was overhangs on the wood bits.

Hot tip - try to avoid putting a staple in your hand instead of the wood!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

chillminx said:


> Well then, *respect* to you for tolerating it with such a good grace


They're cats, what else can I (or anyone else) expect 

Cats, in my experience, are a law unto themselves.

If you (general 'you') want something to sit in a corner and behave, Hamleys do a nice line in stuffed toys


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> > If you (general 'you') want something to sit in a corner and behave, Hamleys do a nice line in stuffed toys
> 
> 
> Again, surely there can be a third way, not one extreme or the other
> ...


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

chillminx said:


> Again, surely there can be a third way, not one extreme or the other
> 
> Moderation in all things is good for me


If you can 'tame' five Siamese and Orientals, I'll pay you 

Seriously though, how can shredding an egg box be extreme behaviour? To me, that's just typical cat behaviour. All it takes to resolve is a dustpan and brush, 60 seconds, job done.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> > If you can 'tame' five Siamese and Orientals, I'll pay you
> 
> 
> Quite a challenge I wouldn't mind trying though
> ...


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

chillminx said:


> Quite a challenge I wouldn't mind trying though
> 
> Yes, of course a shredded eggbox is a minor thing in my book too. I give my cats empty egg boxes to play with and rip up all the time, and it tickles me
> me to watch them tear into them
> ...


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

^^^^ Oh dear, the quoting's gone a bit haywire and you've edited your post since CM.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> > perhaps you have some tips for C&M to tame April, bearing in mind she's an 'indoor' cat with a cat proofed garden, so she clearly is getting a run about in the fresh air
> 
> 
> Most certainly, though have to say it is always easier to resolve these kind of problems when you can actually see the cat in their own environment and observe the interactions between cat and human, or cat and other cats in the household. Otherwise it is advice given from a one dimensional perspective, as it were. In spite of that I do try to help though, where I can.  Will give it some thought and come back with maybe some helpful tips. Thanks


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> ^^^^ Oh dear, the quoting's gone a bit haywire and you've edited your post since CM.


Sorry Dougal, I was worried I hadn't been clear, so edited it and then saw you'd already responded, thought "oops" and then decided it might be best to leave it without trying to get back to what it was. Apologies for confusion!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

chillminx said:


> Most certainly, though have to say it is always easier to resolve these kind of problems when you can actually see the cat in their own environment and observe the interactions between cat and human, or cat and other cats in the household. Otherwise it is advice given from a one dimensional perspective, as it were. In spite of that I do try to help though, where I can.  Will give it some thought and come back with maybe some helpful tips. Thanks


It is hard to envisage cats in their own environment, particularly as what's bad behaviour to one person is perfectly acceptable to another.

OP - perhaps a behaviourist is a way forward? Or, you could alway get another cat :lol: *JOKE!!!!*


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I think April and Millie (and Ewelsh's Libby) must all have the 'Nortie' gene.
5am.....Millie starts a growling match with Mitzy who was sleeping peacefully under my bed
5.30am.....Millie climbs the bookshelf in my bedroom and knocks a few books off
6am....Millie locates a cat food bowl left on kitchen counter....one swipe of a paw sends it crashing down onto the floor to smash. This does get me out of bed and I pick up the pieces, then check that no other breakables have been left out then head back to bed (ignoring the hard stares from Madam Millie who thought she had arranged early breakfast)
6.15....Millie climbs a kitchen shelf and manages to push a large glass kilner jar off...cue wonderful smashing noise and spraying of glass over the whole kitchen.

6.16.....I spend half an hour sweeping, hoovering and then washing the floor down to make sure I remove all the glass shards. I also discover that Millie has managed to break into the cupboard where the new Frenzy toy was stored and chew through the string so it is broken. 

6.45.....Result! Mum serves breakfast!



7am....Millie retires to the sofa for a nice long nap, looking like the sweetest angel cat ever as she sleeps.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> I think April and Millie (and Ewelsh's Libby) must all have the 'Nortie' gene.
> 
> 7am....Millie retires to the sofa for a nice long nap, looking like the sweetest angel cat ever as she sleeps.


. Sounds like April is an angle in comparison.

Yep they are both napping, Cookie on the sofa and April in the top hammock.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Cookieandme said:


> . Sounds like April is an angle in comparison.


Glad to be able to make you feel better about April's antics!
Millie re-charged her naughty batteries with a power nap and is now careering round the house causing havoc after helping me jet wash part of the patio.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Such a shame the weather isn't great here as I am still off work with this crappy virus, but they have had a little lunch and are now both asleep in their respective hammocks - peace has decended 

Just had to rescue Da Mouse as it has lost its tail and there is a sharp metal pointy end exposed. A reminder to check their toys on a regular basis.


----------

